# How close is to close (for the light)?



## tfishing (Nov 10, 2009)

I currently have a 2ft by 3ft space that is about 8ft high. I am using a 600 watt mh they are about 3 or 4 weeks in veg. My exhaust works absolutely terrifically (surprisingly cause i just have a homedepot 6inch inline fan pulling through my reflector) In any case, i can get the light closeee, especially when the temps start getting cold outside. How close should a put the light, its at about a foot above the tops right now *assuming heat is not a problem*. (they are in 3gallon pots). Heres a pic. What is ideal? Should it be closer in flower than veg? 

T


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 10, 2009)

Way too close.
Those leafs are turning in. Back it off to 18" and watch her flourish. She will do much much better.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 10, 2009)

6-8 inches....Id keep em close bro...thats just how i roll though...no harm no foul as long as there not burning and they shouldnt be...Gravy....


----------



## Stuski (Nov 10, 2009)

tfishing said:


> I currently have a 2ft by 3ft space that is about 8ft high. I am using a 600 watt mh they are about 3 or 4 weeks in veg. My exhaust works absolutely terrifically (surprisingly cause i just have a homedepot 6inch inline fan pulling through my reflector) In any case, i can get the light closeee, especially when the temps start getting cold outside. How close should a put the light, its at about a foot above the tops right now *assuming heat is not a problem*. (they are in 3gallon pots). Heres a pic. What is ideal? Should it be closer in flower than veg?
> 
> T


 
Ummm..think about it this way, how come i get sunburnt while snowboarding? its freezing out side but i still get burnt. Sun burnt not wind burnt. Stick you arm above the canopy of the plants. If you have proper air movment above the plants you arm will feel a constant cool breeze. Your plants feel the same. Lower the light just before the point you start feeling hot spots on your arm. I have a 400w thats prolly 9-13" from the canopy of my plants


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2009)

i always go bo the rule of thumb of holding a hand under the lamp, and if it is comfortable enough to hold your hand there for several moments that it will also be good for your plants.. but if they look a little heat stressed, move them up a little.. i would think that one foot is a little close, especially for a 600.. i would agree with 18/24 inches as a good starting poing.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 10, 2009)

my bad bro I just looked at the pics..sorry im stoned (early morning, my favorite) If you had CFLs or flouresents you could keep that close with that bad boy your running there...18" sounds about right...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 10, 2009)

mofizzle415 said:


> 6-8 inches....Id keep em close bro...thats just how i roll though...no harm no foul as long as there not burning and they shouldnt be...Gravy....


 WOW thats crazy close, why?

You know there such a thing as too much of a good thing is a bad thing. And those leafs are getting too much intense light. Even my HOT5s (Veg Only) I keep 20" away and I get a 1 inch a day of growth, not strech.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 10, 2009)

No yellowing on the top leafs and all those branches pushing up to make an even canopy.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 10, 2009)

lol... Well on my last grow I kept em about 18-24 and ended up with some long lanky plants (stretched) so I just keep my flurous or lil LED i got about that close...It penetrated not only the top but through the canopy...again just mu 2 cents...Im no big pro...but I produce small trees not plants...


----------



## tfishing (Nov 10, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> No yellowing on the top leafs and all those branches pushing up to make an even canopy.



ah alright cool thankyou i will raise the light.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 10, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 
Mr.Ganja
*Mr. Ganja*




Damm brotha those are some trees right there!!! NICEEEEEEEEE


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 10, 2009)

mofizzle415 said:


> lol... Well on my last grow I kept em about 18-24 and ended up with some long lanky plants (stretched) so I just keep my flurous or lil LED i got about that close...It penetrated not only the top but through the canopy...again just mu 2 cents...Im no big pro...but I produce small trees not plants...


 If you keep your lights on 24/0 that will keep them from streching.
18/6 and there going to strech.

Got Pics?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 10, 2009)

mofizzle415 said:


> GoldenGanja13
> Mr.Ganja
> *Mr. Ganja*
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much. I was just down there and I here talk of a take over  The flower room is occupied and will not be open until Turkey Day.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 10, 2009)

really?...wow bro I didnt know that and thats exactly what I do 18/6....Good Shit brotha right on +rep for teaching me something new today...I am a student of the herb...always open to enlightment and suggestions...


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 10, 2009)

looking for pics gimme a sec..by the way what are you pulling ? how many plants any whats your yild if you dont mind ? looking for a good benchmark.. a goal...


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 10, 2009)

a few pics...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice looking Plants, way nice.
Myself I get from 4-7.5 oz a plant. I am patient and I veg Hard. I let them get about 2 feet high in a 3 gallon then bury then as deep as I can into a 5 gallon and let them get another foot high.
 I prefer to grow 2 Sativa's and 2 Indicas in 12/12 . I just booster seat the indicas so they are all the same height or close too.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> WOW thats crazy close, why?
> 
> You know there such a thing as too much of a good thing is a bad thing. And those leafs are getting too much intense light. Even my HOT5s (Veg Only) I keep 20" away and I get a 1 inch a day of growth, not strech.


Nice job, good advice! Green and healthy. Kept that way until harvest and they will be very productive. For my take on too much light/heat, see my sig link on the issue.

UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Thank you very much. I was just down there and I here talk of a take over  The flower room is occupied and will not be open until Turkey Day.


Uh oh, you been doing the bloom food drill? Chunky colas all same. 

UB


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 11, 2009)

Uncle Ben said:


> What's the Bloom food drill ?
> I kept them green and lush all the way to the flush, that picture is 4 days after flush.
> The one's in the back are Diesel. The first time around (avatar) she went straight yellow on me in like the 3 week of flowering, but this time (clones) I knew what was ahead and cared for her properly.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 11, 2009)

Uncle Ben said:


> Nice job, good advice! Green and healthy. Kept that way until harvest and they will be very productive. For my take on too much light/heat, see my sig link on the issue.
> 
> UB


 Great Link


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2009)

ive read through this forum...a couple people are saying there is a point where the light can be too close. the first thread mentioned "assuming heat is not an issue" ive some poeple saying if it doesnt burn your hand its not a problem. i can have my 400 watt light one inch away from my plants and the heat is not an issue. how do you know light is too close if no symptoms are shown? would you just have to grow two seperate plants with two different light distances? last grow i stayed 3 or so inches away. should i be closer to 12 or 18?


----------



## High Time 420 (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> WOW thats crazy close, why?
> 
> You know there such a thing as too much of a good thing is a bad thing. And those leafs are getting too much intense light. Even my HOT5s (Veg Only) I keep 20" away and I get a 1 inch a day of growth, not strech.



Do you say not streched?
I'm not cultivation expert here, but they look streched to me. Yeah, ican see the colars but they look streched too.

What strain, is it 100% sativa?

No offence inteded, Teach me if i'm wrong, i want to learn!


Peace


----------



## High Time 420 (Nov 11, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Thank you very much. I was just down there and I here talk of a take over  The flower room is occupied and will not be open until Turkey Day.



OMG, thats the finished product, Amazing!

What strains?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 11, 2009)

High Time 420 said:


> Do you say not streched?
> I'm not cultivation expert here, but they look streched to me. Yeah, ican see the colars but they look streched too.
> What strain, is it 100% sativa?
> No offence inteded, Teach me if i'm wrong, i want to learn!
> Peace


 These where accidently streched, I was not paying attention. The bottom stems are all taken off and I am getting ready for her to go 12/12.
I wanted some heigth but I sliped and they streched.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 11, 2009)

High Time 420 said:


> OMG, thats the finished product, Amazing!
> What strains?


Thank you... The back two are New York Special (Diesel) clones from avatar. The Avatar yeilded around 7.5oz and the high is energitic and very social, however a few people have forgotten there names after a few bowls.
The front left is NL and she was just flushed a few days before pics. She is really getting sugar coated and swelling like crazy.
The front right is Violater Kush (the 4 veg are cloned from her) Small dense buds that weigh in fat every time. The Stone is powerful and narcotic like, very stinky bud. I carry a small nub in my pocket just to turn heads in the stores, lol.
I am should get a pound off the 4 in veg, if not more.


----------



## journey1111 (Nov 11, 2009)

My experience with 400w hps cool tube. This was all from light intensity as there is no significant heat.

5" and < bleaches leaves, dehydrates buds.

I agree with the person above me, 9"-13" seems to be ideal.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2009)

bleached leaves...what do these look like?


----------



## Daddy Green Genes (Nov 12, 2009)

T, the plants are getting tons of lumens at the distance they are at. However, a 600W light can generally cover a 5X5 area and your space is smaller than that which means they're getting plenty of light intensity. Usually, the hand under the light at canopy level is the best way to get a feel for the right distance. If your hand is comfortable, the plants are comfortable. Since you have the heat from the light being exhausted you can get it closer to the tops, but too close is not a good thing. Pay attention to the leaves at the canopy. if they are curling up or drying out at all the light is probably too close. With the height you have to work with, I would suggest moving the light up 6 inches or so (between 18" to 24"). Watch the plants closely, but it would be better to keep it at a safe distance than to burn the tips or stress the plant. Also, are you topping the plants soon or doing something to shape the growth? You should totally throw some string across there and SCROG it up when you know which ones your keeping. Good luck


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 12, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> bleached leaves...what do these look like?


 Bleached leaves start to turn a softer shade of green, then it gets more yellowish.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 12, 2009)

High Time 420 said:


> Do you say not streched?
> I'm not cultivation expert here, but they look streched to me. Yeah, ican see the colars but they look streched too.
> No offence inteded, Teach me if i'm wrong, i want to learn!
> Peace


 Ok so I went back to my charts and graphs to see where I let them strech and why, ok here's what happened ~
I read alot about super cropping so I tryed one branch, I did not care for it, so I squished the stem just below the top branches (thumb/forefinger) until I heard "squish" then I stoped. I did nothing else. They stood straight up still (branches) but after one week there growth went up 4-6 inches and you can see a bruise where I squished them and above the bruise the stems got extra fat and below the squish no extra fattness.


----------



## SeriousSmoker (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW AM I THE ONLY ONE HERE WHO THINKS YOU SHOULD PUT YOUR 600 WATT A LOT CLOSER THAN 18 INCHES! YOU MUST BE KIDDING ME.
I keep my 600 watts 6-9 inches away as long as the plants are not showing any signs of burn or stress, 
AND MY RESULTS FROM DOING THIS ARE 1.4lbs of kush per 600 watt bulb, 6 times a year!

PLEASE PUT YOUR BULBS CLOSER DONT BE SCARED, THE PLANTS NEED THE LIGHT! THE BUDS NEED THE LIGHT! THE AMOUNT OF LIGHT YOU LOSE EVERY INCH YOU GO HIGHER IS ULTIMATELY DEVASTATING TO THE FINAL YIELD! i cant believe so many of you are saying 18 inches for a 600 watt light that is complete LUNACY! Ive seen hands on what poor results bulbs being too high can do to final but production! YEAH THEYRE GREEN AND HEALTHY BUT THE COULDVE BEEN 3x HEAVIER WITH MORE LIGHT! ALL LEAVES SHOULD BE YELLOW BY HARVEST, IMO!

ps for final two weeks i keep all lights atleast two feet away, more proper maturation etc.

smoker out


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 18, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> bleached leaves...what do these look like?


You'll soon find out if you give your plants too much light, go past their light saturation point. You bleach out the chlorophyll and you're in deep doo doo. 

One must compare apples to apples - a 600W MH does not have the output of a similiar HPS. And for the record, "back of the hand" drill is lame. It has no value in regards to lumens that a plant receives. 

UB


----------



## oh really??? (Nov 19, 2009)

so then how do you know where to put the light? I have a cool tube plus a fan blowing between the tops and the tube. I can put the bulb 6 inches with no intense heat. It does limit the outer reaches of the light and points the intensity to the middle of the light footprint. I did notice this "bleaching" on one of my plants I think it could also be attributed to a nute deficiency.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 19, 2009)

attached is a chart showing the relationship between distance of bulb to the amount of light for high pressure sodium bulbs 150-1000 watt. aight wheres my plus rep?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 19, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> attached is a chart showing the relationship between distance of bulb to the amount of light for high pressure sodium bulbs 150-1000 watt. aight wheres my plus rep?


 Inaccurate chart.

Use a meter and remove all doubt.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 19, 2009)

obviously these peeps dont have a light meter. were moving on to the next best option. what does your light meter measure foot candles or lux? this may make the difference in an inaccurate reading.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 20, 2009)

FYI

Footcandle light values are given for a 250W Phillips HPS and a 600W HPS, both taken from the centerpoint of the bulb/bottom of a white Diamond Lights reflector having a typical gull wing insert.

DISTANCE FROM LIGHT................F.C. READING

....................*250W HPS*..............*600W HPS*

Within 6" (Way off 10K f.c. scale for both lamps)

6".......................10,000...............10K+

8".......................7,100.................10K+

12"......................4,800................8,700

18"......................2,800................5,600

24"......................2,000................4,200

30"......................1,400................3,300

Frame of reference: sun = 9,000 - 10,000 f.c. average, clear summer day;
Cool White 4' shop light measured 2" from bulb = 1,200 f.c.

Enjoy,
Uncle Ben


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree with the people who've said to back off the distance of the light.

People saying get HIDs as close as possible without causing heat stress make me wonder if they've ever used them before.

I could put plants 3" under my 1000W without getting heat stress, but they'd be the color of piss in a few days.

12-18" for a 600 (be it MH or HPS) is perfectly fine.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 20, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> I agree with the people who've said to back off the distance of the light.
> 
> People saying get HIDs as close as possible without causing heat stress make me wonder if they've ever used them before.


Likely not.



> I could put plants 3" under my 1000W without getting heat stress, but they'd be the color of piss in a few days.
> 
> 12-18" for a 600 (be it MH or HPS) is perfectly fine.


All depends on the hood, age of the lamp, etc. You can put a MH closer than a HPS without worrying about bleaching out the chlorophyll.

UB


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 20, 2009)

last grow i kept the lights real close to the plants....this time im at about 14 inches...plants seem to be vegging faster.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 21, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> last grow i kept the lights real close to the plants....this time im at about 14 inches...plants seem to be vegging faster.


 Thats what I found out many many grows ago. And so I wonder the same about 12/12 I don't like to get the light close being I think it slows down the buds and less goo. Plus light bleaching, etc.


----------



## panta (Nov 21, 2009)

how bad is light bleaching,i get that on all of my plants about 10 inches from the 600hps,should i move it up


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 21, 2009)

panta said:


> how bad is light bleaching,i get that on all of my plants about 10 inches from the 600hps,should i move it up


 They would grow alot better and faster.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 21, 2009)

anything below 1000 watts should b kept 6-10 inches away.. 1000 watts should be at least 12 inches away


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 21, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> anything below 1000 watts should b kept 6-10 inches away.. 1000 watts should be at least 12 inches away


That method does not work in Pantha's garden. Gives them light burn, and you know thats wrong.. 
Myself I would never put them that close.


----------



## dgk4life (Nov 21, 2009)

i was commenting to the op.... not panta..


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 22, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i was commenting to the op.... not panta..


 Yeah I'm just useing Panta as a example.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 22, 2009)

From Jan High Times ~ Dear Danko
Below are basic guidelines

1,000 watt: 16-24
600 watt: 14-20
400 watt: 12-18
250 watt: 8-14
Fluorescents: can be kept within several inches of tops.


----------



## sweetgod420 (Nov 22, 2009)

tfishing said:


> I currently have a 2ft by 3ft space that is about 8ft high. I am using a 600 watt mh they are about 3 or 4 weeks in veg. My exhaust works absolutely terrifically (surprisingly cause i just have a homedepot 6inch inline fan pulling through my reflector) In any case, i can get the light closeee, especially when the temps start getting cold outside. How close should a put the light, its at about a foot above the tops right now *assuming heat is not a problem*. (they are in 3gallon pots). Heres a pic. What is ideal? Should it be closer in flower than veg?
> 
> T


 


go back to school , you obviously failed english.


----------



## sweetgod420 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## tfishing (Nov 22, 2009)

sweetgod420 said:


> go back to school , you obviously failed english.


Thanks twat. Actually i'm just wordy and surprisingly i passed comp 1 and 2 with A's . But thanks for the useless advice and i apologize for not being up to your english speaking par. Twat.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 22, 2009)

there is a big difference between golden ganjas distances and uncle bens...i wonder if we can clarify which are best.

i hate when people use riu bad mouth one another.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 22, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> there is a big difference between golden ganjas distances and uncle bens...i wonder if we can clarify which are best.
> 
> i hate when people use riu bad mouth one another.


 I think what works best for each of us in our own gardens is the best way 

I see alot of gardens first hand and all different methods, but I only apply what works for me. That makes better sense


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 22, 2009)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I think what works best for each of us in our own gardens is the best way
> 
> I see alot of gardens first hand and all different methods, but I only apply what works for me. That makes better sense


Now there's a voice of reason!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 22, 2009)

true true true


----------

